# ND Aqautics Vivariums your Thoughts?



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone bought from these guys and if so what was your experience like? They've quoted me the cost of a flatpack viv and also a ready built one with glass liner. Very reasonable prices but just wanted to know the experience of others. 

As the ready built one will come sealed I was wondering how you get the electrics in and out. Is there like a vent cap that I can take out, push a plug through and then recover?

Also, what's the ventilation like? Has anyone bought a flatpack viv? What was your experience like assembling it? As in were all the screw holes etc. in the right place? Did it fit together nicely? 

Thanks


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

never bought one flat pack but I have several small ones I've bought second hand over the years and they are very good quality sturdy vivs


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks. So are there vent holes you can push plugs and wires through?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have only stocked ND Aquatics vivs for the last 5 years and they are amazing quality and top guys.

The vents have a notch at the top for wires like this








http://www.ndaquatics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/vents.jpg


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Iv got two that iv brought 2nd hand and I can't fault them, can't say there any better than others iv got but certainly not any worse.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Athravan said:


> I have only stocked ND Aquatics vivs for the last 5 years and they are amazing quality and top guys.
> 
> The vents have a notch at the top for wires like this
> 
> imagehttp://www.ndaquatics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/vents.jpg


Yeah the cable access is fantastic. I normally tape the back just in case, but not sure if its necessary.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I use them, and is recommend them.

Not sure they supply consumers, only shops but they will make exactly whatever you want


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah you can order through a shop. Thanks everyone good to know!


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Bought several aquariums from them direct, a couple of years ago. If the viv quality is as good as the aquariums were. Then you cant go wrong. Had them delivered too. First class service as well.
Can/could order direct through their website at the time.


----------

